# Permanent Residency



## tinax0 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi,

My partner came to Canada (Kingston, Ontario) on an intra comany transfer back in March, I tied up some loose ends in the UK and my 3-year old daughter and I joined him beginning of August. I am on an open work permit, he is on one tied to his company. We are allowed to renew every year for 3-years. We have bought a house over here (mortgage) and I hope to find a job soon.

We need to apply for perm. residency but could do with some guidance. We think the skilled worker application is the one for us.

We both have seconadary education - he even took 3-years of a 4-yeard degree course in Astrophysics but for some dumb reason we dont have record of any certificates - we have looked everywhere, and as it it years ago now we probably coudlnt obtain copies. Do we just out down that we have been educated to that level or will they require proof in which case we out down the one with the highest proof we have.

Also what checks do they do, medical, financial, criminal, credit ratings etc? We should pass any but it would be good to know the process.

Any other hints and tips on obtaining perm residency would be gratefully appreciated.

PS - loving Canda, Kingston is great!


----------



## michel.sylvan (Aug 21, 2007)

Have you tried contacting your old schools? I'm pretty sure they would be able to issue transcripts (though if I remember my UK experience, they are not used to US requests for certified transcripts -- I was given my original transcript, plus a stackload of photocopies -- which they took the trouble to do, and mail, but not certify!)


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Go into the government of Canada web site , it is full of usefull , up to date , information and practically everything you might want to enquire about . Colin


----------

